# Schecter Devil 8 vs Agile Intrepid Pro vs 2888



## SHRC7 (Oct 15, 2009)

vote, and comment below why you chose what you chose, this will help decide which 8 string i wish to buy, it was going to be a bloodburst intrepid pro (yum) but recently schecter devil 8s have been popping up and I must admit they do look nice, I threw the 2888 in for good measure


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2009)

No love for the Hellraiser or the LTD line?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 15, 2009)

I hate how the Schecter looks, the neck seem too big, and the Ibby never convince me ( I`m a Ibby fan but...) so, the Agile, I love them, original looks, the finish, passives. Just that.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 15, 2009)

I played an 828 Pro last week, and I thought the neck was very good. the quality was also very good.


----------



## SHRC7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry Randy but i already have the hellraiser 7 (amazing guitar btw) and I'd feel odd with both the 7 & 8


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 15, 2009)

I say Ibanez, because Intrepid Pro only has one PICKUP!
: )

Never played one either
I really like the Ibanez though.


----------



## ra1der2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I say Ibanez, because Intrepid Pro only has one PICKUP!
> : )




This is true, however you can always add a neck pickup to the intrepid and still have $800+ left in your pocket versus the price of the ibanez, while you can't add more scale length to the ibanez


----------



## SHRC7 (Oct 16, 2009)

oh and speaking of which, I've played the schecter which was quite nice and the scale length didn't bother me at all coming from a 26.5" hellraiser so fellas, I wanna know, whats the scale length like for the intrepid? is the >28" difficult?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 16, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I say Ibanez, because Intrepid Pro only has one PICKUP!
> : )
> 
> Never played one either
> I really like the Ibanez though.



There are Intrepid Pros and standards with 2 pickups.

Here's a Bloodburst one, like the OP is interested in:

Agile Intrepid Pro 828 Dual Cepheus Maple FB Blood Burst at RondoMusic.com


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 16, 2009)

All three are great choices, but in different ways, so instead of going by which guitar will better suit the largest number of people who vote in the thread, think about which specs work better for you.

Schecter:
Mahogany set neck
Mahogany body
26.5" scale
Hipshot fixed bridge
EMG pickups

Agile Intrepid Pro:
Maple neck-through
Mahogany body wings
28.625" scale
Hipshot fixed bridge
Passive pickups or EMGs depending on which one you get

Ibanez RG 2228:
Maple bolt-on neck
Basswood body
27" scale
Double locking fixed bridge
EMG pickups

They've all been said to be great guitars, but they're very different.


----------



## ra1der2 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shirley has a good point, plus every guitar is unique and in actuality no two of the same exact model will sound exactly the same either.


----------



## SHRC7 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm pretty set on the Intrepid anyway but i guess my main concern would be the scale length, is it hard to go from 26.5" to the intrepid?


----------



## plyta (Oct 16, 2009)

I voted for Agile because, IMHO Ibanez is really overpriced for what you get, that Schecter looks fugly.

Now with Agile you get the extra scale length, finish type/color, construction and wood options and if you choose passive pickups - great out of the box pickups that shit all over EMG808.

This is my Agile:






Think about it


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 16, 2009)

I have no idea as to how you'd get along with the Intrepid's scale. I initially thought a 27" scale length would be complete murder, coming from my beloved 25,5" scale guitars, yet it proved to be no problem at all, yet I didn't get along with larger scale lengths, especially because of my wrist position at the lower frets and the god awful stretching I was needing to perform to get some chords going.

I strongly advise you to try out a similar length scale if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## SHRC7 (Oct 16, 2009)

Andrius that is one HANDSOME guitar, I think I'm sold  and Fred I think youre right, I'll go check out some similar scale guitars know any examples of guitars with a similar scale length I can try?


----------



## st2012 (Oct 16, 2009)

SHRC7 said:


> I'm pretty set on the Intrepid anyway but i guess my main concern would be the scale length, is it hard to go from 26.5" to the intrepid?



I went from a 25.5 scale to my Intrepid and it hasn't given me any issues at all.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 16, 2009)

as much as i bum agiles and used to own a Intrepid, my vote goes for the schecter devilspine! first off its the most Sick looking 8 out there!  plus mehogany is my fav bodywood 
Big EMG fan here
the scale on teh intrepid for too big for me to play. i play alot of everything and soloing is hard at best and painful at worst, to reach teh stretches.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 16, 2009)

Agile all the way baby!


----------



## TMM (Oct 16, 2009)

The Agile doesn't compare quality-wise to either the Ibanez or the Schecter. The Ibanez is pretty nice, but I like the Schecter a little better, and it costs significantly less.

So --> Schecter


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 16, 2009)

The scale length shouldn't be an issue. I went from 25.5" to a 28" baritone 6 to the Intrepid and there was very little adjustment. Basically, a few frets in from the nut(I forget how many, probably 3-5) the scale is going to be the same as a 25.5". The fret spacing is not all that much different through most of the neck. To put it another way, don't think of it as the scale being longer, think of it as the lower end of the scale being extended out a few frets. So, basically, if you do a lot of soloing on frets 1-5, you may notice a difference. If you do a lot of wide stretch chords on frets 1-5, you may notice a difference. If you have SUUUUPER little, munchkin fingers, you may notice a difference. Other than that, it's a cake walk to get used to. 

In relation to the Ibby and Schecter. The Ibby is just way too overpriced to even be viable, in my opinion. The Schecter... I dig Schecters and if I hadn't bought the Agile, I'd probably have a Schecter 7 string now(don't think they make their 8s in lefty yet). I even dig the shape of that model. However, I really don't like the finish and, in my opinion, the agile is still the better guitar.


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 16, 2009)

plyta said:


> This is my Agile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how your guitar is pictured on the wikipedia page for eight-string guitars!


Anyways, OP, I'd say go with Agile. Haven't gotten mine yet, so I can't talk about how the scale length is, but as other have said before you really shouldn't have much of a problem with it. I ordered mine without playing anything longer than a 26.5 Schecter (only because I couldn't find anything longer in left-handed) but I don't expect any problems with it, as I have pretty long fingers.

Edit: and just cause I like correcting people, it's 2228, not 2888


----------



## st2012 (Oct 16, 2009)

TMM said:


> The Agile doesn't compare quality-wise to either the Ibanez or the Schecter. The Ibanez is pretty nice, but I like the Schecter a little better, and it costs significantly less.
> 
> So --> Schecter



I've never played the Schecter so I can't comment on that but I've tried several 2228's and my Intrepid is significantly better quality-wise.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2009)

It all depends on what you value more in the instrument. 

Here is how they stack up:

Ibanez RG2228:
highest quality
thinnest/flattest neck
highest price
most bland aesthetics

Agile Intrepid:
lowest quality (I've owned two, both Pro and Standard)
medium neck thickness
lowest price
good selection of color/pickup options

Schecter Devil 8:
pretty good build quality, VERY close to the RG2228
thickest, most round neck
medium price
two aesthetic choices

It all depends on what you already like in a guitar. If you like the thick, round Shecter neck profile and the Devil's aesthetics then it's the choice for you. It offers a lot of the uniqueness of the Agile, but is far cheaper then the RG2228. Though, if you're into the thin and flat profile that Ibanez is known for, have the money, and don't mind it's more "practical" look, then the RG2228 would fit you best. Though, if you're not too picky about neck thickness, and aren't a stickler for quality (minor issues don't phase you), and don't feel like shelling out a lot of cash for something you potentially won't like, then the Agile is the best option.


----------



## TMM (Oct 17, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It all depends on what you value more in the instrument.
> 
> Here is how they stack up:
> 
> ...



Let me just edit that for you... have you even played the Devil 8? The shape definitely isn't like one of the Hellraiser 7's, if that's what you're using as a reference.



st2012 said:


> I've never played the Schecter so I can't comment on that but I've tried several 2228's and my Intrepid is significantly better quality-wise.



I've played (1) RG2228 and (2) Intrepid 8's (1 new HS, 1 old), and both Intrepids didn't compare to the RG2228 in terms of the finish work (frets, finish, woods, etc). I'm not saying they didn't play well or sound good, but the Ibby was just in a different (higher) league.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, I was comparing it to the C series 8-strings, I assumed they used the same profile. As the 6-string Devil's and 6-string C series guitars I've played had VERY similar necks.


----------



## TMM (Oct 17, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes, I was comparing it to the C series 8-strings, I assumed they used the same profile. As the 6-string Devil's and 6-string C series guitars I've played had VERY similar necks.



Ah, no, they're not that similar. The depth of the Devil 8's neck seems to be either the same or a little more shallow than the Hellraiser 7, but it also has a flat back 'D' shape, where the Hellraiser is more of a rounded-back 'C'. This was something I was actually happily surprised with, since I wasn't as big a fan of the Hellraiser 7 neck, and was planning on having to shave it down, but it's actually fine.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2009)

TMM said:


> Ah, no, they're not that similar. The depth of the Devil 8's neck seems to be either the same or a little more shallow than the Hellraiser 7, but it also has a flat back 'D' shape, where the Hellraiser is more of a rounded-back 'C'. This was something I was actually happily surprised with, since I wasn't as big a fan of the Hellraiser 7 neck, and was planning on having to shave it down, but it's actually fine.



Very interesting. I'm not quite sold on the overall look of the Devil-8, but it gives me hope that Shecter can make some thinner necked guitars. I have nothing against the brand other then I don't find their necks to be that comfy.


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Oct 17, 2009)

I would choose the agile in ash and maple.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 18, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Very interesting. I'm not quite sold on the overall look of the Devil-8, but it gives me hope that Shecter can make some thinner necked guitars. I have nothing against the brand other then I don't find their necks to be that comfy.



Whereas I find most Ibanez necks too thin to be comfortable for my hand. Personally, I'd much rather have different companies provide different profiles than have them all just assume that everyone wants the same thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 18, 2009)

I voted for the RG2228 purely on looks. Its way too expensive for what you get, but I'd feel like Kerry King player the Schecter and I don't like the look of Agiles. However if you added an ESP 608B into the mix, my vote would probably go for that. Better guitar for the price and looks sweet.


----------



## SHRC7 (Oct 21, 2009)

can anyone recommend a guitar to test out with a similar scale length to the intrepid? (28.625")


----------



## Gamba (Oct 21, 2009)

I just love my ibanez 8s... not a fan of the emgs though... but the neck profile kills!
Is the Agile less expensive?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 27, 2009)

i'd vote agile. Of course, no more FMajadd9 chords for you in first position


----------



## dnoel86 (Oct 27, 2009)

SHRC7 said:


> can anyone recommend a guitar to test out with a similar scale length to the intrepid? (28.625")



Any baritone guitar, even if it's a 6 string.

My vote goes to schecter, especially after hearing about the D shaped neck profile...that's the only thing I really dislike about my blackjack...

I played a 2228 the other day and it sounded fucking awful...the F# sounded like a tuba, and everything else sounded super compressed.

The only agile I've played was a septor, and it had major build quality issues, but I could have gotten a bad one as well.


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 29, 2009)

Agile because of the price and the customer service. They make good products not just for the price but period. If Ibanez was a little cheaper I'd go for that because honestly it's a lot of guitar because it's a lot of money. 

Schecters... *sigh* I HATE YOU SYNYSTER GATESSSSS!! 

Edit: Loomis is great, but its not enough for me to ever consider Schecter as a brand.


----------



## Dethfield (Nov 1, 2009)

My vote goes Ibanez. Mind you have only played the ibanez, but i have a Schecter Avenger 6 string and Agile Sceptor 7, so take my opinion for what its worth. Personally, i was never able to bond with the Agile or Schecter, they just didnt sound quite as nice as my ibanez's, which is why i bought the RG2228 in the first place. 

I love the ibanez. The neck is wide, but flat, and is easy to get used to if you have already has time to adjust to 7 strings. The EMGs do a fine job IMO, plenty of good rock and metal tones to be had with them. The build quality is superb. I really like the Edge-FX bridge (which you will only find on the ibanez obviously). Its not a tremolo, but it provides excellent tuning stability. Call me crazy, but every ibanez ive owned with an edge bridge has sounded much better than ones with floyds or TOM bridges... i cant really explain it though.

I will admit that the ibanez comes with a hefty price tag, while most of it is justified with the high quality of parts, pickups and craftsmenship, it does seem to lack features of other guitars in its price range, such as more intricate inlays, a more fancy finish, etc. But in the end, if you have the money to spend, i would recommend the Ibanez.


----------

